# Good buy or not good buy



## xxmimixx (13 Feb 2013)

Hello,

I want to get my son his first road bike. I have looked around forums and ebay but very few small sized ones for sale, and those available retain their value quite highly.
Then came across this one http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/47CM-OR-5...79565?pt=UK_Bikes_GL&var=&hash=item4d096adacd

What are opinions.

He will use if for road riding and hopefully for his first Triathlon in May. He is 11 and 5 feet tall so I expect it to last 2/3 years at most?

Opinions / advice please ...


----------



## Kins (13 Feb 2013)

Seems a bargain for full 2300 brand new. Be interesting whether the 12kg is the small or large bike. Steel fork and probably heavy wheels which he could probably upgrade through time.


----------



## albion (13 Feb 2013)

Yep, very good value.

You find some at £200 with dubious quality in the gear changing department.
And remember that seat posts and stems can be lengthened when he gets older so hope for 5.


----------



## smokeysmoo (13 Feb 2013)

A mate of mine recently bought an almost new Triban 3 for £220 delivered.

I'd try and find one if those, same gearing as the Raleigh but gets a carbon fork and everybody seems to universally love their T3's


----------



## Kins (13 Feb 2013)

Heres a more expensive but better equipped one from Rutland : http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/330727181161

T3 has triple front ring if that makes a difference to you.


----------



## xxmimixx (13 Feb 2013)

smokeysmoo said:


> A mate of mine recently bought an almost new Triban 3 for £220 delivered.
> 
> I'd try and find one if those, same gearing as the Raleigh but gets a carbon fork and everybody seems to universally love their T3's



I'm sure there is the odd good deal about but i have been looking for the last couple of months with no joy. Most second hand bikes are collection only and the few around here went for high prices.



Kins said:


> Heres a more expensive but better equipped one from Rutland : http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/330727181161
> 
> T3 has triple front ring if that makes a difference to



That's a big jump, he is in a fast growing age and I doubt the bike will last more than 3 years so want to keep the budget litre but thanks for looking for me 

With regards to the one i linked can anyone find a Raleigh Road bikes size chart because i can't??
I spoke to the shop and the chap at the other end was very evasive about sizing.


----------



## Kins (13 Feb 2013)

I always use the one from Evans, as a reference only : http://www.evanscycles.com/help/bike-sizing so around 4ft 10 to 5 ft for a 47cm.


----------



## xxmimixx (13 Feb 2013)

Kins said:


> I always use the one from Evans, as a reference only : http://www.evanscycles.com/help/bike-sizing so around 4ft 10 to 5 ft for a 47cm.



Excellent thanks! Does it mean that he could go a little bigger as he is 5ft already ??


----------



## albion (13 Feb 2013)

Surely, inside leg is what matters the most?

http://www.cyclesuk.com/article/mens_road_bike_size_guide


----------



## Kins (13 Feb 2013)

sorry was meant to be 5ft 2, i missed out the 2  If he is 5ft already you might have only a few inches growth before you need to adjust the bike/buy parts to stretch the frame.

Frames vary in geometry and bar reach etc so a 48 might be just right or to big. Also the length of his inside leg will make a difference depending on whether he has long legs short body or vice versa. I would take a trip to Halfords and sit him on a few bikes to get an idea, then think about whether the one above is the right size.


----------



## xxmimixx (13 Feb 2013)

Very good point !! School girl.error 
Just measured him and he is 29" inside leg.
thanks all


----------



## Kins (13 Feb 2013)

Depends how adjustable the bike is and would need someone far more experienced than me to comment 

Might involve getting a shorter reach bar stem or different seat post as long as it doesn't mess up the geometry.


----------



## davester65 (14 Feb 2013)

If you can stretch your budget a little, this is an absolute bargain, not 100% about the frame size but i think it may be ok, the Forme website says a 53cm is 51cm c2c (which is the important bit) but pls check this out with the seller b4 buying. 

http://www.cyclechat.net/threads/forme-longcliffe-3-0-2012-53cm-mint-condition.124063/


----------



## xxmimixx (14 Feb 2013)

davester65 said:


> If you can stretch your budget a little, this is an absolute bargain, not 100% about the frame size but i think it may be ok, the Forme website says a 53cm is 51cm c2c (which is the important bit) but pls check this out with the seller b4 buying.
> 
> http://www.cyclechat.net/threads/forme-longcliffe-3-0-2012-53cm-mint-condition.124063/


 
it's a 53 it might be too big??


----------

